# Zippo lighter fuel alternative?



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

I know you can get it at Home Depot but I don't remember the name. Can you please help?

Thanks!!

Matt


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

BUMP!


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

I found it! Thanks! >KLEAN STRIP GVM-46 VM&P Naptha


----------



## wheatus (Nov 24, 2009)

you can also burn denatured alcohol in your zippo. burns clean but the flame is blue and invisible in the light.


----------

